# Problem mit librarys javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest cannot be resolved



## 0xsven (27. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Web-Application bei mir lokal zum laufen zu bringen. Dabei hab ich Probleme mit dem Build-Path 

```
javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest cannot be resolved
```

Soviel ich weiß finde ich die libs in der j2ee.jar, die habe ich manuel dem buildpath hinzugefügt, aber das hilft nichts.

Die wiendows-umgebungsvariablen habe ich auch schon überprüft..

Hat jemand eine Idee oder sogar eine Lösung.

Grüße Sven


----------



## 0xsven (27. Nov 2009)

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden:

Ich habe den Tomcat Server noch nicht in Eclipse hinzugefügt.


----------

